# Holiday gift ideas



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey everyone,
Julie's topic about early Christmas shopping got me thinking....and I was hoping that we could share some ideas for gifts. I realize that we have lots of different ages, interests, and income levels here, but we might be able to offer some suggestions that somebody might be able to use.

If you have ever gotten, given, or are planning to give a great gift, how about telling us about it. If possible include a link. Maybe this will make if easier for people who are having trouble coming up with a good gift idea. Feel free to add on to the thread as the ideas come to you.

California Wine Club A good friend gave me a three month subscription to this wine club for my 50th. Every month two bottles of the same red wine come to my door and they are all from small, boutique wineries in Califormia. We have really enjoyed trying them and then can order for a very reasonable charge. I like it so much that I continued the subscription. If anyone is seriously interested PM me, because if I refer you I can get a free month.

Aerogarden I saw this on an infomercial and did something I NEVER do - ordered one! I use a lot of herbs in my cooking and my basil is looking pretty bad. This has been the most fun.  I look at my little plants a dozen times a day and soon I'll have a nice herb garden that waters itself and has its own sunlight. While not cheap, it is lots of fun for people who have a black thumb because they have to do almost nothing!

Tiffany Jewelry Roll
Tiffany Venetian Link BraceletTeens and college girls love gifts from Tiffany's. I'm getting Megan and MK the jewelry roll for Christmas. 

Ipod nano This is on one daughter's list. She has an ipod, but would like to have the smaller nano in the green color. 

I'll be adding more as I get going on my shopping.......


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm ordering personalized greeting cards for all of my cousins from Erin Condren

For my boyfriend's mom, I'm getting Jam of the Month (She really likes her tea) from 
CMB Sweets


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> Hey everyone,
> Julie's topic about early Christmas shopping got me thinking....and I was hoping that we could share some ideas for gifts. I realize that we have lots of different ages, interests, and income levels here, but we might be able to offer some suggestions that somebody might be able to use.
> 
> If you have ever gotten, given, or are planning to give a great gift, how about telling us about it. If possible include a link. Maybe this will make if easier for people who are having trouble coming up with a good gift idea. Feel free to add on to the thread as the ideas come to you.
> ...


i can't get any of your links to work! however, i'm very interested in the wine club LOL. i know, who knew?!? me?!? LOL

actually, my brother is tremendously hard to shop for. he wants/needs nothing, and hates everything LOL. except his wine and his home-grown tobacco LOL


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm thinking of getting my 22 year old daughter a parafin wax bath for her hands. She loves mine. 

http://www.homedics.com/prod/SubCat.aspx?CategoryID=75

http://www.homedics.com/prod/SubCat.aspx?CategoryId=135


Cathy A


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Maybe I am feeling old this Christmas :brownbag: , but I am asking for several books that I cherished as a child. Something about rereading my childhood favorites always puts me in a great mood.

For an "I Love Lucy" fan, this is a great website: The Lucy Shop. I just bought my brother the Lucy Golf Shirt. It is our favorite episode.

For the difficult person: Magazines.com.

Hope that helps someone!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> i can't get any of your links to work! however, i'm very interested in the wine club LOL. i know, who knew?!? me?!? LOL
> 
> actually, my brother is tremendously hard to shop for. he wants/needs nothing, and hates everything LOL. except his wine and his home-grown tobacco LOL[/B]


Thanks for letting me know. I (hope) I've fixed the links now......


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

What a great idea for a thread!

We've been members of the CA Wine Club for several years. If you ever get a bad bottle which has happened to us only a couple of times, you just call and let them know, and they'll ship you another. We've even been known to like one so much that we will order a case of it. LOL! There are many different wine clubs, of course, but we've found this one is the best for wines from different wineries each time. We joined one, and the wines were not good at all. Most of the wines we get from CWC are gold, silver or bronze medal winners.

We've been collecting these ornaments since they started the series. I believe it was in 1981, if I am not mistaken. One of our trees is decorated with just the WH ornaments. They make nice gifts for business associates, gift exhanges, etc. They are lovely, and you are also helping the WH Historical Association. Ordering our WH ornaments this year is as far as I've gotten on my shopping.
I can't seem to make the links work, so google White House Historical Association and click on Ornaments.

Last year I bought Tervis Tumblers for a few people. It doesn't sound very exciting, but if you've never had them, you don't know what you're missing. They have a wide range of designs. My eldest daughter loved hers and wanted more this year in a different size. They don't sweat and are guaranteed for life. If it ever gets cloudy or cracked, you just mail it back, and they'll send you a new one. www.tervistumbler.com

Thanks, Lynn, for letting me know the links didn't work. I don't know what I did wrong.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I love this thread!

I'm actually stuck right now in thinking of things for my niece & nephew - she's nearly 2.5 yrs & he will be 4 in February.

I know he just goes NUTS over anything Spiderman, so I got him a Spiderman watch - not that he can tell time, but hey, time he learned! LOL I'll get him a few other bits too, he's easier because he's a bit older.

As for my niece, I have NO idea - really young children are so difficult to buy toys & things for because of small parts etc - everything needs to be age appropriate & safe. She is a bit of a cleaning freak (like her mother, my sister) and just LOVES to help wipe down surfaces, do the dishes etc ... I think my sister lined up twice for the cleaning gene, and I seem to have missed that line altogether!! LOL

Can't wait until they turn 18 - then I can just get them booze! LOL


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> What a great idea for a thread!
> 
> We've been members of the CA Wine Club for several years. If you ever get a bad bottle which has happened to us only a couple of times, you just call and let them know, and they'll ship you another. We've even been known to like one so much that we will order a case of it. LOL! There are many different wine clubs, of course, but we've found this one is the best for wines from different wineries each time. We joined one, and the wines were not good at all. Most of the wines we get from CWC are gold, silver or bronze medal winners.
> 
> ...


Mary Ann, the links don't seem to be working.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I enjoy collecting Lenox and Radko ornaments
They have a little something for everyone. 

I'll think of some more and post on them later  
Andrea


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

> I love this thread!
> 
> I'm actually stuck right now in thinking of things for my niece & nephew - she's nearly 2.5 yrs & he will be 4 in February.
> 
> ...





All three of my granddaughters really loved their play vacuum cleaners...I am serious...and if she likes to clean all the better...they have some really cute pink ones out there that even make noise...what little girl doesn't just love pink??? heck...I still do..I have an all pink kitchen...well almost...lol.....


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I haven't done any Christmas shopping because my family hasn't told me if we're doing presents this year yet. Since we lost my brother in July I think Christmas is going to be extremely hard for us to get through. However we are doing birthdays (which all fall in October through December). Now I'm either going to sound like the biggest nerd or the biggest kid but I'm hoping for the new boutique Monopoly game. I *love* Monopoly and this one is all pink! I think it was made just for me. :biggrin: 

I'm also loving the Tiffany jewelry roll! I think I'd need something to go in it too!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

One of my favorite gifts to recieve and has been recived with great response is a gift certificate to a local florist. In the dark dreary days of the winter I'll go get a bouquet of fresh flowers to pick me up and when entertaining a special occassion have gotten a pretty centerpiece for my table. 

For men I have gotten a mouse pad and attached a gift certificate to an electronics store, or, Gotten something 'small' at a garden center with gift certificate attached for a garden lover. 

A friend used to love watch the birds come to my feeder so got her a lovely feeder.. large supply of birdseed, and a 'beginners guidebook' to birds of our area....she LOVED it! (and when she started to 'share" her new found hobby with her grandchildren... she did the same for them to have at their house. 

I love to do up gift baskets for famlies...each year picking a theme that "fits" them.

One of the favorite gifts I've given my husband was a week-end getaway in NYC... Hotel , dinner reservations , and theatre tickets. 
( For a special anniversary I did a nite on the town, planned with a couple that are dear friends, rented a stretch limo, had dinner at "The View" ... a revolving resturant in NYC then to Tavern on the Green for drinks and music in their terrace-niteclub'.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

A couple years ago I bought these for all the females in our family.
They were a big hit and lots of designs to choose for all feet in any
weather.
Articulations Santa Fe Goody Goody Slippers (Bon Bons)


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I've given a flowering Bonsai tree to someone who's hard to buy for. It's different, and this company has a wide selection and budget range. BonsaiBoy


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

I ordered several of these custom mouse pads for my family, friends and co workers. They are on sale right now with free shipping for 2.99. They are great to add to a gift or by themselves. I have pics of my coworkers kids at school so I used those and my sons teacher just had family pics taken and we have the same lunch time so I stole the photo off her desk ran and scanned it in then replaced it to use on one for her. But I think I might keep hers for valentines day since I have her christmas gift already.

But for 2.99 you can get lots of people knocked off the list. lol

here is the coupon code
MSPD88

Mouse pad


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

The custom postage stamps are a nice idea too! I'm thinking of getting them for one of my friends with her pooch on it ( A golden retriever) and I found some note paper that has the Golden on it.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I just ordered the tervis tumblers for my entire family!!! Everybody has a college they either attend or root for so these will be perfect stocking stuffers! I even ordered one for myself...and I'm bummed that I have to wait until Christmas to use it!!! Thanks for the great idea!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> I just ordered the tervis tumblers for my entire family!!! Everybody has a college they either attend or root for so these will be perfect stocking stuffers! I even ordered one for myself...and I'm bummed that I have to wait until Christmas to use it!!! Thanks for the great idea![/B]


I was just looking over this thread again to see more ideas, and I came across your post. You are most welcome. They've added a lot of new schools this past year. You'll love them and just remember that they are guaranteed for life.


----------



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

Victoria's Secret has lots of great decently priced beauty gift sets on their website, and if you spend $100 you get $15 off with the code GIVEVS. Higher discounts are given the more you spend 

<div align="center">Desiree & Eros


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ideas for small gifts:

I have a couple of girlfriends who I exchange gifts with - just small gifts - it's more about the time we spend together though. I was in Lowes the other day and picked up some solar light stakes (for garden or planters) one is a candle that flickers and the others are a humming bird and a dragon fly that change colors. They're around $10 each but I think they're a cool little gift.

Then for my puppy party friends, I had bought bags (to be used for work, beach, ect.) each bag has places for three pictures on the outside - I plan on printing out pictures of their dogs for them.



One more thing....I just saw the cutest thing!!! A hard bound book you order from Shutterfly.com - you supply the pictures and wording and they make a real book out of it. I'm gathering pictures for my daughter-in-law and I'm going to do this....


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

In the past I have purchased American Girl Bitty Babies for children around 4/5 years old - then I can send AG clothes for Birthdays and Holidays. http://www.americangirl.com/

I give out cookie plates and tins - My grandmother loves these - she has cookies to offer folks who come over to visit and she doesn't have to bake anything! Last year for her birthday I actually made up 2 batches of cookies that you roll into a ball and stick in the freezer and you can pull out as many as you like and have fresh cookies when ever.

For those who live on the other side of the country from relatives you can go to Kinkos or Walmart and have a Wall - calendar made using a different photo for each month! - this costs about $20. I haven't done it yet - but my friend was stumped for some small gifts for her grandmother and mother and MIL and I suggested this - and she got off her keister and did and they loved it. http://www.fedex.com/us/officeprint/onlineprint/persprods/

Restaurant gift cards are nice. I am not a knick knack/collect -able person so I've been told that I'm hard to buy for - and I alway tell people - that I like getting bookstore gift cards or fabric store gift cards- then I can support my reading & fabric habits. I've given Amazon gift cards as well.

Happy shopping!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I was just at Best Buy and Linens N Things and saw a record player! Yes, an actual record player! It was $99. I thought that might be a great gift for some of us older people who still have records. :brownbag: 

Here it is: Record Player


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> Tiffany Jewelry Roll
> Tiffany Venetian Link BraceletTeens and college girls love gifts from Tiffany's. I'm getting Megan and MK the jewelry roll for Christmas.
> 
> 
> I'll be adding more as I get going on my shopping.......[/B]



Ah...I think big girls like items from Tiffany's - I visit the store every time I'm in San Francisco - just to admire things!!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> Ideas for small gifts:
> 
> I have a couple of girlfriends who I exchange gifts with - just small gifts - it's more about the time we spend together though. I was in Lowes the other day and picked up some solar light stakes (for garden or planters) one is a candle that flickers and the others are a humming bird and a dragon fly that change colors. They're around $10 each but I think they're a cool little gift.
> 
> ...


Great Idea - Princess Charlotte and her entourage need that book


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

This is a fun site, even if you don't end up buying anything! The way it works is that you create a person and put your finished person on various products. You can create someone you know and put the things they are interested in in the "picture". You choose hair color/style, clothing, etc., too. I think you can take your creation and put it on any product, even if not sold on this site. I've seen mugs with these images and they are adorable. It's really hard to explain. You gotta try it. It is addicting just playing with it... 

http://www.designhergals.com/?nav=home

Here's one I did of myself! 

[attachment=29501:design_her_2.JPG]


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

What a great thread!!! I may look into the parafin wax kit for my mil!!!! :biggrin: 

My g'mother is in an assisted living facility, so she doesn't have a lot of space. Trying to come up with gift ideas can be a real challenge. Last yr I made her a Hardback photobook....I used pictures of everyone in our family and personalized every picture with a little captions. I had her name put on it....it is definitely a favorite gift idea of mine. I'll be making one for my bil this yr. He lives 4hrs away and doesn't get to see our kids as often as he'd like....so I think he'll really like it.

Heres the link. http://www.snapfish.com/storenewphotobooks


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> What a great thread!!! I may look into the parafin wax kit for my mil!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> My g'mother is in an assisted living facility, so she doesn't have a lot of space. Trying to come up with gift ideas can be a real challenge. Last yr I made her a Hardback photobook....I used pictures of everyone in our family and personalized every picture with a little captions. I had her name put on it....it is definitely a favorite gift idea of mine. I'll be making one for my bil this yr. He lives 4hrs away and doesn't get to see our kids as often as he'd like....so I think he'll really like it.
> 
> Heres the link. http://www.snapfish.com/storenewphotobooks[/B]



What about one of those digital photoframes for your G'Mom? I've seen then in a variety of prices at places like Target, Best Buy, etc. You could load a bunch of photos and then she could watch without having to open an album. I've got them on my shopping list for a few people.....


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=467005
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am so glad you mentioned those digital photoframes. I saw those way back during the summer and really liked them, but I'd forgotten about them. I need to start mentioning those to hubby when he's asleep. (So, he can come up with this brilliant gift for me - hehehehe)


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=467005
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My husband and I went out and did a bit of Christmas shopping yesterday....we actually bought two of them....one for my mother and one for my mother in law....but now that you mention it, that would be a perfect gift for my g'mother this yr! :biggrin:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

For those of you who buy for sports fans I've gotten things from this site.
I bought a young boy 2 years ago ( he was 11 at the time) "mets" pillow/pendant /and throw for his bedroom... he loved it! 

I also bought another friend who was visiting NY and loved the Mets as well a set of tree ornaments to remember their trip here.

Some unique items on this page:

http://www.fansedge.com/Home-and-Office_-3...l?fc=Super_5355

This is the main page:
http://www.fansedge.com/?msn=34395150


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I like a lot of stuff from thesarutgroup.com, but these cameras for kids are really cute:

Kids Cameras


Always thought these ecospheres were cool too:

Ecospheres 


Edit: Oops, that last link didn't work. Search ecospheres to see what I'm talking about.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=467005
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Last year I bought a digital photo frame for my mom, I was going to fill it with pictures and give it to her - but I couldn't get it to work...????? (I took it back)

Does anyone know anything about these? Is there a model that you could just plug a flashdrive into it? That's what I want - everytime I see them in the stores, no one working there knows anything about them :smmadder:


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

I usually do giftcards since I have to ship most of my gifts, but hubby and I always plan some sort of trip for the upcoming year instead of doing big gifts for each other..Last year we went to San Fran..This year we are doing to New York to see the Yankees Play in May...I guess this tradition will keep going until we have skin kids :wub: :wub:


----------



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

A six or twelve month Adagio Tea of the Month gift would be nice for a tea lover  Their Display Teas would make a unique gift too.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I like to get something for my boss and his wife (who I work with also daily, and really like, btw) but don't like for the other office staff to know, due to a "no gift" practice that has been going on longer than I've been there. So my solution was to order a gift basket to be delivered to their home. I order from Wine Country Gift Baskets (http://www.winecountrygiftbaskets.com). Unfortunately, we live in a state that does not mail order deliver wine, but the company offers many different priced baskets of a variety of edible items! I love it! :aktion033: 

Cyndi


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> This is a fun site, even if you don't end up buying anything! The way it works is that you create a person and put your finished person on various products. You can create someone you know and put the things they are interested in in the "picture". You choose hair color/style, clothing, etc., too. I think you can take your creation and put it on any product, even if not sold on this site. I've seen mugs with these images and they are adorable. It's really hard to explain. You gotta try it. It is addicting just playing with it...
> 
> http://www.designhergals.com/?nav=home
> 
> ...


I'm checking out the site, but where do you go to add your pups? I have my gal all designed and decked out but don't see where to get the Maltese. Help?

Cyndi


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

What a fun thread. My husband and I don't really do much for each other at Christmas. Neither of us
need anything, and besides I just got all my stuff already. My mother loves to garden, so one of her favorite gifts I give her is a gift certificate for her favorite nusery here in town. Till spring it keeps her busy planning her rose garden. 
Chloe & Debra


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=466845
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's been a while since I was on the site but I believe it is the very last group of things you add ... I think it is called "fun stuff". Let me go to the site and I'll see if I can find it again.....


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

*Cyndi* Click on "Fun Stuff", the last choice in the "Dressing Room" list. Then you'll see circles. Click the circle that says "On the Other Hand". Allow a minute or so for all the icons to load. There should be a ton of icons. Scroll down to about the middle... a couple rows past the purses the dogs start showing up. After the Yorkies are the Malts. There is one Malt and then after that are two. Hope this works for you!


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Cyndi* Click on "Fun Stuff", the last choice in the "Dressing Room" list. Then you'll see circles. Click the circle that says "On the Other Hand". Allow a minute or so for all the icons to load. There should be a ton of icons. Scroll down to about the middle... a couple rows past the purses the dogs start showing up. After the Yorkies are the Malts. There is one Malt and then after that are two. Hope this works for you![/B]


Yes! Thanks so much for directing me to the right place. That is sooo cute! 

Happy Turkey Day! 

Cyndi


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I was in Wal-Mart yesterday and in the photo section they had some really cute Christmas ornaments where you placed your own photo and included a voice message. I thought this would be a cute gift for grandparents, teachers, or even record your doggie barking and place it on your own tree. I think the price was $7 or $8.


----------

